# &^%^ Windows 10 Update Now Color Profile Doesn't Load



## smoke665 (Jun 26, 2017)

Windows 10 forced me into an update and now the custom profile created by ColorMunki won't load at start up. I know there's a way to do it, because I had to do it before, but now I can't find the place I need to go. HELP!


----------



## tirediron (Jun 26, 2017)

Just so we're clear... you're asking me to tell you where to go? 



Sorry... can't help you, but I did just notice the same thing with my Spyder profile last night.


----------



## smoke665 (Jun 26, 2017)

tirediron said:


> Just so we're clear... you're asking me to tell you where to go?
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry... can't help you, but I did just notice the same thing with my Spyder profile last night.



LOL, let me rephrase that ---- How about anyone know how to fix it so Win10 will load monitor icm on startup?


----------



## pixmedic (Jun 26, 2017)

i have that same problem with win10. i have to recalibrate everytime i go to edit now.


----------



## smoke665 (Jun 26, 2017)

If I recalibrate it will change it till I reboot. &^%^^&&^%%% Windows!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## smoke665 (Jun 26, 2017)

Major PITA. After an hour on the phone with MS support, no resolution. Now in the process of reloading Win 10. Fingers crossed that it works. 

FYI if you haven't loaded the "Creators update" I would highly recommend NOT DOING IT.


----------



## table1349 (Jun 26, 2017)

smoke665 said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > Just so we're clear... you're asking me to tell you where to go?
> ...


Yes.  This.


----------



## jcdeboever (Jun 26, 2017)

People bash me all the time in another forum because I trash Windows 10. It is a crippled piece of forced horse poo poo. It seriously reminds me of all those PC's I used to repair running Windows Me. I really do not understand how people actually like it, head scratcher there.


----------



## smoke665 (Jun 26, 2017)

@jcdeboever Stayed with it becaused of several business applications. My son seems to think they will run on a virtual windows box inside Mac but hasn't had time to check it out. Would really like to dump MS


----------



## jcdeboever (Jun 26, 2017)

smoke665 said:


> @jcdeboever Stayed with it becaused of several business applications. My son seems to think they will run on a virtual windows box inside Mac but hasn't had time to check it out. Would really like to dump MS


I get it. I have used Linux for years and recently tried Windows on my personal desktop for the sake of photo editing and the numerous new old stock hardware I have laying around. I did vent to @Gary A., I kinda of recall him chuckling uncontrollably at my rant...I just went back to Linux as I hardly edit anything, anyway. Will more than likely get a 27" retina Mac when I get good at photography. By that time, prices should be down quite a bit if it's not obsolete.


----------



## smoke665 (Jun 26, 2017)

JC from a guy who started programming with Fortran on a key punch machine, I thought DOS was great I've been through all the Windows versions over the years, with XP Pro probably my favorite. My mistake yesterday was in not researching what was updating I assumed it was one of the usual periodic updates. Didn't realize it was a major change till I had clicked. My experience with MS has been to wait on upgrades.


----------



## table1349 (Jun 26, 2017)

smoke665 said:


> JC from a guy who started programming with Fortran on a key punch machine, I thought DOS was great I've been through all the Windows versions over the years, with XP Pro probably my favorite. My mistake yesterday was in not researching what was updating I assumed it was one of the usual periodic updates. Didn't realize it was a major change till I had clicked. My experience with MS has been to wait on upgrades.


Can you program in Cobol???  

On a serious note, yes you can run windows program through bootcamp.  Bootcamp has good and bad points.  The good point, you can partition the drive, install windows and run the machine as a windows machine.  The bad point is you either run Windows Or OS, you can't run them both at the same time.  You can however buy a program that will allow you to run both Window and OS at the same time and even swap files between them.  We used to use Parallels.  Neither the wife or I run windows on our Mac's any longer as Microsoft Office for Mac still covers her business needs and I no longer need to worry about it now that I am retired.


----------



## snowbear (Jun 26, 2017)

gryphonslair99 said:


> Can you program in Cobol???


I can.  It might take me a little while to get the sections right because it's been a few years.  And it's COBOL, since it's an acronym.

I haven't had any real problems with Win10. I prefer OS-X but Apple hardware is ridiculously high.


----------



## smoke665 (Jun 26, 2017)

8 hrs of reading, staying on hold with tech support, reloading Windows, cussing, waiting on reboot, cussing, reading, waiting on reboot, and did I mention cussing???  MS tech support's solution was to reload Windows 10, they then had me download 10 and reinstall. Unfortunately the dumb#$% didn't realize or didn't care, that it reloaded the Creator Update so same problem as before. Knew I should have worked on it myself.

Finally uninstalled Colormunki and reinstalled it, now my profiles are back, but when I try to open Colormunki now there's apparently a corrupted dll file.  While trying to search for a solution in Chrome it started going flaky.

So problems resolved 1, new problems added 2.


----------



## SCraig (Jun 26, 2017)

Win10 is a royal pain.  I've used every version of Windows that has been released and this POS is by far the worst.  It's about as stable as a bowl of Jello.  I've updated to the "Creator's Edition" twice and both times it has eaten itself.  I'm back on 1607 now and I intend to stay there forever unless I can figure out an easy way to downgrade this machine to Win 7.  Microsoft can keep their so-called "Updates", I don't want them and I won't let them load.


----------



## bratkinson (Jun 26, 2017)

Score 1 for Microsoft screwing it's customers...as usual!  Since your Windows 10 automatically updated, it is likely the Home version, which may or may not have the 'restore' version.   It's always been my custom to wait until I have no other choice before upgrading software or hardware.  That's why I'm still on Windows 7. 

Hopefully, there's a 'restore' capability in Windows 10.  It's very, very useful for situations like yours.  I've had to roll back Windows 7 updates multiple times  when things stopped working and then figured out the culprit, one patch at a time.  

First, completely back up ALL your data...photos, emails, spread sheets, videos, etc on Drive C: to an external device or secondary hard drive.   Depending on your computer knowledge level, the risk of accidentally wiping off Drive C: is somewhere between 'quite possible' and "where's my backup?" 

Note that I'm working from Windows 7, so the 'names' or 'options' may be different...

The most direct way there is to use the 'start' button and it should be a pop up 'search programs and files'.  If so, enter: 'System Restore' (no quotes)  and click the magnifying glass.  Then click on the program from the list it creates: System Restore.   That should bring up the restore screen.

If the search programs and files doesn't bring it up, going back to the start button again, then press 'all programs' which should be the bottom of the popup list.  Go down that list to 'Accessories' and click on that.  Then 'System Tools' and then 'System Restore'.  

On the System Restore screen, it should offer a list of recent dates and times.  Choose the most recent (or only one) and follow the directions.  It should put EVERYTHING back to what it was as of that date & time.  All data files, emails, etc, will be retained.

*EXTREME CAUTION* is recommended when doing this.   There are options there what will completely wipe out your hard drive and make it look like a brand new computer!   If your system restore asks for the original Windows 10 CD, DO NOT PROCEED FURTHER!  Also, computer manufacturers usually have a system restore feature of their own which will do exactly that.  *DO NOT USE THE RESTORE FROM YOUR COMPUTER VENDOR!* (Dell, Compaq, HP, etc) as that will wipe off 100% of everything you ever did on that computer!

Note: I am not a lawyer, have been a lawyer, nor am I planning on becoming a lawyer.   But I do invoke the implied 'hold harmless' clause if you follow my directions and your computer goes south.


----------



## Light Guru (Jun 26, 2017)

Same thing happened to me after latest win update.  I just re-calibrated and its been fine.  the re-calibration loads just fine after restarts also.   Make sure you are using the latest version of the calibration software.


----------



## smoke665 (Jun 26, 2017)

@bratkinson restore not an option at this point as the Creator update took place in two stages, once on shut down then when I booted this morning. so last restore point is prior to this morning which won't help


----------



## smoke665 (Jun 26, 2017)

gryphonslair99 said:


> Can you program in Cobol???



Not sure why I skipped COBOL. Tried to learn C++ but I was embarrassing myself in front of my oldest son (who was the geek of the family).


On another note, making progress the score is now 2 problems resolved (Chrome up and running) and 1 to go (Colormunki). Have a lead on the final resolution, but I need to talk to Xright before I do, as I think they might already have a patch for this MS upgrade. Might be time to just put it up for awhile. I do better with a fresh mind.


----------



## table1349 (Jun 26, 2017)

smoke665 said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> > Can you program in Cobol???
> ...


Good luck on the problem(s)   Just curious did you ever play Space Wars back in the day?  We always tried to save some of our computer time to play Space Wars.   A far cry from the computer games of today.


----------



## smoke665 (Jun 26, 2017)

gryphonslair99 said:


> Just curious did you ever play Space Wars back in the day?



 We thought "Pong" was cool

 
Then when Space Invaders came out we were in heaven it was so advanced!!!

 

I finally outgrew video games when Pac Man came out in 80
 

Now my youngest grandkids, play video games that I can't even imagine.


----------



## table1349 (Jun 26, 2017)

smoke665 said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> > Just curious did you ever play Space Wars back in the day?
> ...


Nah, I'm talking about this one:   Gamasutra - The History of Spacewar!: The Best Waste of Time in the History of the Universe

The predecessor to this, the original Spacewar was played on a mainframe and the screen depiction did not have live movement.  You put in your move, the screen updated, the other person put in their move the screen updated.  Slow, ridiculously simple but for the times totally fascinating.


----------



## smoke665 (Jun 26, 2017)

gryphonslair99 said:


> The predecessor to this, the original Spacewar was played on a mainframe and the screen depiction did not have live movement. You put in your move, the screen updated, the other person put in their move the screen updated. Slow, ridiculously simple but for the times totally fascinating.



I vaguely remember that one. As I said earlier my first programming entry was done on key punch cards, so this would have really been slow that way.


----------



## table1349 (Jun 26, 2017)

It was, my first computer experience was also keypunch learning both Fortran and Cobol.  You had to pay a lab fee to have mainframe time.   We were actually quite lucky when I went to college.  The university shared a main frame with Boeing.  It was for the times state of the art.  Boeing was quite a presence on the campus as they were local and very much integrated into WSU's School of Aeronautic Engineering.   Now that Boeing is gone and Spirit has replace it things have changed, but the School of Aeronautics is still a premier school and the School of Computer Sciences is no slouch.


----------



## jcdeboever (Jun 26, 2017)

Dungeon & Dragons, Tempest, and Defender where my favorites. 

I was really into OS/2 and Rexx as far as OS and programming. I still have a working OS/2 box I fire up occasionally when a long time friend and customer needs help with IBM database. He is running OS/2 Blue Lion which is essential OS/2 5 (Arca OS 5), on more modern equipment. I installed it for him on a new old stock build last month. He is very pleases, everything migrated easy and hasn't had any issues. He still gets to use all his older software and it's lighting fast according to him in comparison to the Pentium Pro box I built for him years ago (still works). He is 74 and likes what he likes. The install wasn't too bad, a little tricky, had to go into regions of the brain that haven't been used in a long, long, time. I actually loaded a few programs from floppy discs, lol, talk about nostalgic.

Oh, he smokes 3 packs of pall malls a day and healthy as a horse. I asked him the secret, he said sex and a shot of wiskey every night. His poor wife... She makes the best home made ice cream.


----------



## smoke665 (Jun 26, 2017)

jcdeboever said:


> he said sex and a shot of wiskey every night. His poor wife... She makes the best home made ice cream.



Not sure how long this might increase my lifespan, but heck just two out of the three every day would let me die with a smile on my face.


----------



## Derrel (Jun 26, 2017)

Win-blows! Duhhhh bestest!


----------



## Braineack (Jun 27, 2017)

SCraig said:


> Win10 is a royal pain.  I've used every version of Windows that has been released and this POS is by far the worst.  It's about as stable as a bowl of Jello.  I've updated to the "Creator's Edition" twice and both times it has eaten itself.  I'm back on 1607 now and I intend to stay there forever unless I can figure out an easy way to downgrade this machine to Win 7.  Microsoft can keep their so-called "Updates", I don't want them and I won't let them load.



I've been computing since DOS.  I too have used every version of windows (3.1, 95, 98, XP, 7, 8, 8.1, and 10).   I like win10 the best.  You know, win7 had constant updates too...  it also couldn't boot up in 5-10 seconds.

if you didn't put 8 or 8.1 as the worst version, you never used it.


----------



## table1349 (Jun 27, 2017)

Braineack said:


> SCraig said:
> 
> 
> > Win10 is a royal pain.  I've used every version of Windows that has been released and this POS is by far the worst.  It's about as stable as a bowl of Jello.  I've updated to the "Creator's Edition" twice and both times it has eaten itself.  I'm back on 1607 now and I intend to stay there forever unless I can figure out an easy way to downgrade this machine to Win 7.  Microsoft can keep their so-called "Updates", I don't want them and I won't let them load.
> ...


Oh I don't know, Windows ME, nicknamed the Mistake Edition, hass surely go to be in the running for the worst Windows version so far.


----------



## snowbear (Jun 27, 2017)

gryphonslair99 said:


> Braineack said:
> 
> 
> > SCraig said:
> ...




Nope -- the first (as far as I know) embedded version: CE, aka Wince.


----------



## smoke665 (Jun 27, 2017)

Thread update: Pretty much back to where I was Monday morning. ColorMunki required a newly released software update. Which would have been easier to do at the start, rather then having to clean up the MS tech's suggestions. Chrome is still acting flaky. There are times when it goes unresponsive, and the only way you can get it to work is either reboot, or uninstall and reinstall. As of the past week there is a documented bug noted on compatibility between Google Chrome and the Creator's Update. As of a little while ago, there is no resolution to the problem. Hopefully though a patch will be released shortly. Lot of mad Chrome users.


----------



## Peeb (Jun 27, 2017)

So sorry @smoke665  Horrible situation.


----------



## table1349 (Jun 27, 2017)

smoke665 said:


> Thread update: Pretty much back to where I was Monday morning. ColorMunki required a newly released software update. Which would have been easier to do at the start, rather then having to clean up the MS tech's suggestions. Chrome is still acting flaky. There are times when it goes unresponsive, and the only way you can get it to work is either reboot, or uninstall and reinstall. As of the past week there is a documented bug noted on compatibility between Google Chrome and the Creator's Update. As of a little while ago, there is no resolution to the problem. Hopefully though a patch will be released shortly. Lot of mad Chrome users.


We call those new Firefox users.


----------



## smoke665 (Jun 27, 2017)

gryphonslair99 said:


> We call those new Firefox users.



I actually have found MS Edge to be a decent browser. I don't have any great love for Google either, but my wife and I have become dependent on the sync capability Google apps offer between computers, tablets, and android phones. We couldn't live without the notes and lists on Keep, or the sharing of Calendars between ourselves and family. Suppose we could learn another, but at this stage of life I'd rather not.



Peeb said:


> Horrible situation.



More of a PITA, I've kicked myself several times for blindly installing the update, I knew better. I hope by posting this that if other Win 10 users out there, haven't installed the Creator Update yet,  they will take the time to read and research what effect it will have on your other software, make sure you have a plenty of time set aside for problems, and make sure you have a good restore point in the event it fails.


----------



## bratkinson (Jun 27, 2017)

smoke665 said:


> @bratkinson restore not an option at this point as the Creator update took place in two stages, once on shut down then when I booted this morning. so last restore point is prior to this morning which won't help



It should offer you more than the most recent restore point.  Of course, if you choose the one from 4 days ago, everything you did since then (multiple Creator updates, etc) will be lost and have to be redone.

As far as Fortran, Cobol, etc goes, Fortran was my first computer language too...1966 at University of Wisconsin Madison.  As I already knew how to type quite well, I was punching the programs for other students at 2 cards / 1 cent.  It was easy beer money.  A year later, I was writing a compiler for class and already knew 4 assembler languages, COBOL, and RPG...and kept going from there. 

Oh, and space war?  In between writing Fortran and assembler graphics programs for the USAF, I came up with an 'improved' space war game using an IBM 360/40 and 4 2250 graphics terminals in our R&D facility.  The IBM CE demonstrated a stand alone version, so I wrote one in assembler with some added features, including 4 players, that would run under OS PCP and later MFT.


----------



## smoke665 (Jun 28, 2017)

bratkinson said:


> . As I already knew how to type quite well, I was punching the programs for other students at 2 cards / 1 cent. It was easy beer money.



Same here though it was 1968 and inflation caused the price to rise, though sadly the price of beer had risen also.


----------



## SCraig (Jun 28, 2017)

> I've been computing since DOS.  I too have used every version of windows (3.1, 95, 98, XP, 7, 8, 8.1, and 10).   I like win10 the best.  You know, win7 had constant updates too...  it also couldn't boot up in 5-10 seconds.
> 
> if you didn't put 8 or 8.1 as the worst version, you never used it.


I've been around since TRS-DOS and CP/M so I've done my time to.

Win 10 won't boot in 5-10 seconds either, my box takes about 30 seconds unless I'm booting from my SSD and then it takes about 10.

Win 7, and every previous version of Windows that had updates available, also had the option to disable automatic updates.  With Win10 the update service has to be disabled or you will get them whether you want them or not.  It isn't up to the computer owner any longer, Microshaft is force-feeding updates despite what the owner wants.

Yes, I have used Windows 8 / 8.1.  It's on my laptop.  A copy of Classic Shell and that silly "Metro" interface is gone.  Updates can be denied, and in the 3 years I've had that laptop I've never had to reload from scratch.  In the 4 MONTHS I've had this desktop with Win10 on it I've had to reload from a cloned drive three times and perform a factory reinstall from scratch twice.


----------



## pixmedic (Jun 28, 2017)

windows millenium was so much worse than win8/8.1.
so was windows vista.


----------



## table1349 (Jun 28, 2017)

bratkinson said:


> smoke665 said:
> 
> 
> > @bratkinson restore not an option at this point as the Creator update took place in two stages, once on shut down then when I booted this morning. so last restore point is prior to this morning which won't help
> ...





smoke665 said:


> bratkinson said:
> 
> 
> > . As I already knew how to type quite well, I was punching the programs for other students at 2 cards / 1 cent. It was easy beer money.
> ...



Ahhh.  But do you still have a couple of shoe boxes with you Fortran Programing Final in them and still in order?  I have to confess, I still do almost 50 years later.


----------



## smoke665 (Jun 28, 2017)

I stayed with XP Pro for years never a problem


----------



## smoke665 (Jun 28, 2017)

gryphonslair99 said:


> Ahhh. But do you still have a couple of shoe boxes with you Fortran Programing Final in them and still in order? I have to confess, I still do almost 50 years later.



I need to show this to my wife to prove there are others who are worse pack rats then I am!


----------



## table1349 (Jun 28, 2017)

smoke665 said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> > Ahhh. But do you still have a couple of shoe boxes with you Fortran Programing Final in them and still in order? I have to confess, I still do almost 50 years later.
> ...


Hey, with as much work as I put into that thing and as many punch cards as a size 11 shoe box will hold I wasn't tossing the thing in the trash.


----------



## TCampbell (Jun 29, 2017)

smoke665 said:


> @jcdeboever Stayed with it becaused of several business applications. My son seems to think they will run on a virtual windows box inside Mac but hasn't had time to check it out. Would really like to dump MS



I'm a mac user but I use a LOT of virtual machines... in part because I have to run software demos (on different operating systems... mostly Linux) as well as some astronomy software where device support for some astronomy products is only available for Windows.

I've run these using:

1)  Parallels
2)  Virtual Box
3)  VMware Fusion

In the astronomy world, Windows is by far the most popular platform.  There are a few products I use where the only software support is on Windows and that's why I use VM's.  

In the photography community it's much different... I have yet to find anything I would ever want to use where there isn't either (a) a Mac version of the program and the Windows/Mac versions are on par... or (b) there isn't an alternative program that does the same thing (even if it's different software or by a different company) that fulfills the same need and it's at least as good if not better. 

In other words, if the only software I were using was photography software, there would be no need for a VM.

*Parallels*

Parallels is the most popular virtual machine on the Mac primarily because they were the first to offer a VM product that ran on that platform.   I ran Parallels for years ... I no longer recommend them and they are actually the only VM hyper-visor product that I actually suggest people avoid.  I found that their implementation and especially their installs were a bit on the clunky side.  On a Mac, most applications are packaged so that everything the application uses is in a single directory and can neatly be upgraded or uninstalled.  Parallels doesn't work like that... it scatters files in folders all over the hard drive.  You must use their tools to upgrade or uninstall the program.  Trouble for me started when I upgraded my OS, then tried to upgrade Parallels... but the upgrade failed.  It failed because the developers had hard-coded some OS version dependencies that caused the installer to fail because I wasn't running exactly the same OS version (their script assumed an out-of-date OS and my OS was up-to-date).  I contacted them for help (they used to be great ... but as their company got bigger the support got much worse) and they basically told me I was out of luck.

As I am a technical person with about 30 years in the computer industry I asked them to just send me a list of files that I need to remove and I'll take care of it myself.  They refused.  I finally found a post on the Internet with other equally-frustrated users who chased down every file and posted the full list.  It took  me a while to find and eliminate them... but I did it.

This finally put me in a position where I could upgrade my Parallels version.  But after that sour experience I was so off-put that there was no way I was going to expose myself to more abuse... so I moved on to...

*Virtual Box*

Virtual Box is actually free and open-source.  It works extremely well.  I found it follows the Mac's model for how software should be installed (everything is one folder with the exception of a couple of drivers but those drivers are actually in the folder Apple suggests for 3rd party drivers).  It's very easy to install, un-install, upgrade, etc.  It's easy to use.  What's not to like?

While I am generally positive about Virtual Box, there are two caveats.

1)  I found that when I benchmark the performance of software running under Virtual Box (often people will just abbreviate as "VBox") I found that running the same OS and software under VMware Fusion had slightly faster performance (maybe 10% - not a huge difference but enough to be noticeable.)

2)  This is a bigger caveat... this one pertains to how Virtual Box handles physical USB devices.  If you install a physical device on your computer, you have the option of assigning that device either to the host OS (in this case the Mac) or to the "guest" OS (e.g. the Windows OS running under Virtual Box -- all VM hypervisors allow this).  Virtual Box's implementation is a big sluggish and it actually created performance problems for some of my devices -- which didn't quite work correctly. 

If you're using Virtual Box to run a guest OS where the applications aren't dealing with physical hardware (USB devices) then I'd suggest using Virtual Box.  If you are using physical devices then you might want to consider....

*VMware Fusion*

VMware is basically the 800lb gorilla of the virtual machine hypervisor market.  VMware Fusion is the name of their Mac version.  I switched to VMware (and this is what I still use today) because I needed to work-around the performance issues that I sometimes had with Virtual Box and also because there's no way I was going to re-install Parallels (my short write-up on Parallels doesn't accurately describe how much pain I went through trying to solve the problems they created.)

I find it's fast/snappy, I have yet to find any hardware device (mostly USB devices) that it can't connect to the guest OS and control, and also like Virtual Box it has a clean install/update/uninstall and doesn't scatter or modify files all over your filesystems. 

It's not free but it is good and worth the price.


Lastly... keep in mind that while the virtual machine software (sometimes called the "hypervisor") allows you to run lots of different guest operating systems, the VM software doesn't include the licenses... this means that suppose you buy VMware... you still have to purchase the Windows software license from Microsoft.

One major advantage of running on VM's is the ability to "snapshot" the VM image.  Basically the VM creates a huge file on your host OS's hard drive which represents the hard drive of the "guest" OS.  The snapshot basically freezes that file and creates a 2nd file which only has the changes that have been made since the snapshot was created.   It doesn't take as much disk space as having to copy the whole hard drive since it can just get any unchanged files on the original "frozen" snapshot.   But the real benefit comes when you want to do a roll-back.  So when you're regretting having updated the OS because it's now broken a bunch of stuff that used to work, you tell the VM software to revert back to the snapshot state and it will be as if you never installed the update.

Whenever I do any major updates... I tell the VM to create a snapshot before I start.  Then I do the update... I run with it for a while (possibly even many weeks) to make sure I'm not having any issues.  If I think it's safe, then I'll delete the "snapshot" (that causes it to merge the changes into the main image).  You can have snapshots on top of snapshots on top of more snapshots.


----------



## bratkinson (Jun 29, 2017)

gryphonslair99 said:


> smoke665 said:
> 
> 
> > gryphonslair99 said:
> ...



For what it's worth, just 2 weeks ago I was doing some downsizing in my basement and what showed up?  The very much 'WOW' in 1967 computer printed image of a nude sitting on a stool!  I even managed to get a copy of the box of cards that it was printed from, but that went out the last time I moved 18 years ago.  Of course, we had to print it using a computer to handle the multiple print without advancing commands in column 1 as I recall.  Or was it a 'read & print' wired board for the 407 that was needed?  The memory is going fast, these days.  I even saw it on the wall of some movie from the '70s or '80s I watched recently. 

As for what I still have from ages ago, how about a green card? (not the work permit kind), multiple templates, and a couple of old IBM manuals...all of which are waiting for their turn to go to the trash.


----------



## table1349 (Jun 29, 2017)

I remember that.  I didn't save anything but that final project.  Dumped all the other stuff years ago.  Kind of wish I had kept some now.


----------

